# Birdie with neurological problem/now Tulip hates him



## starlina (Jan 6, 2016)

Woke up Saturday, and thought Birdie had broken his leg. He didn't seem to be in pain: ate fine, took a bath, sang, chirped. And since no vet is open in this town, I had to wait. Called bright and early Monday, got an appointment with the bird specialist.

Vet said the leg wasn't broken. There was neurological damage. Birdie can't use his left leg. It hangs there. Vet said there was nothing to be done. Ok, I can deal. Brought Birdie home and put him back in the cage.

Now Birdie has a girlfriend, named Tulip. They've been together for three or four years with no problems whatsoever. A week after the trip to the vet, Tulip decides Birdie must die. She followed him around the cage and attacked him. I thought it would blow over. But I have since separated the two.

My problem is Birdie seems frantic to get back in the her cage. He's climbing all over searching for a door. He won't shut up, like when one has gotten loose and the two of them call to each other until the lost one finds his/her way back.

It's not like their in a different room, their right next to each other. I've even switch cages, thinking he would be happy in the old cage. Nope. Still getting the chirp of the lost bird.

I am so tore. Let him back in, keep them apart. Is this like the chicken thing where she'll peck him to death?

This is a pic showing the leg dangling. If anyone has any information about how to help the neurological damage, I would appreciate it.

They didn't live in that cage, that's their "tree." There is a much larger play area they walk to for eating, bathing, playing.


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

Sorry this has happened to your bird. You will need to keep them separated or there is a chance that your female could do great harm to Birdie, maybe even kill him, especially since he has lost the use of his leg and cannot get around normally. In my opinion just saying it's neurological is an incomplete answer and I would want further investigation. This may not be the case with Birdie but it is not uncommon for a tumor to be the cause of lameness because the tumor presses on the nerves to the leg and foot. How is Birdie
otherwise, is he eating well?


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Hi! :welcome: to Talk Budgies

I'm very sorry about Birdie's problem. 
You are definitely going to have to keep Birdie and Tulip separated permanently. 
Otherwise Tulip will severely injure or kill him.

How did the vet determine the damage was neurological? What is the prognosis for the leg? Will the tissue die or will the leg simply be "useless"?
Are you going to take steps to create a cage for Birdie so he can get around more easily and that wil accommodate his disability?

I recommend you keep Birdie's cage in a separate room from where Tulip's cage is. You can play music in both rooms to help muffle the bird sounds so Birdie isn't so anxious to try to get back to Tulip. 
Please take the time to read through the Site Guidelines, all of the How To Guides, the FAQs, the Budgie Articles and the stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.

Truly, the very BEST advice anyone can offer you is to take the time to read ALL of the stickies throughout the various Talk Budgie forums as well as the Budgie Articles we have posted.

These are great resources for Talk Budgie members and have a wealth of reliable information which will assist you to learn the best practices in caring for your budgies for their optimal health and well-being.

Site Guidelines
Posting on the Forums
Please do not use Emojis from Phones - use Forum Smilies Only
Let's Talk Budgies
How-To Guides
FAQs Frequently Asked Questions
Budgie Articles
List of Stickies
Be Prepared for Veterinary Expense
Avian First Aid
Why Quarantine?

A Heartfelt Plea to All Members
Guidance regarding Breeding Advice Threads

Recommended Minimum Cage Sizes
Essentials for a Great Cage
Resource Directory

When you upload pictures as attachments directly from your computer, tablet or phone, the forum automatically defaults to landscape. Additionally, the picture appears as what we term a "thumbnail" attachment.

To upload full-sized pictures with the proper orientation, please use a photo-sharing service such as Imgur and follow the steps in these instructions:
How to Post Full Size Pictures from a Photo Sharing Site
You can practice uploading pictures in the site's "Test Forum:
Test Forum

By the way, all photos entered in any of our forum contests must be a full-size photo and not a thumbnail attachment so it's good to know how to upload them! 

If you have any questions after reading through everything, please be sure to ask!

Glad you decided to join us and looking forward to seeing you around the forums.

:wave:*


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hi there and :welcome: to the forums! 

I'm so sorry this happened to your little one  You've been given great advice. I know he's frantic now but it's important to separate them or Tulip will seriously hurt him. 

Be sure to read through the links provided above to ensure you're up to date on the best of budgie care practices! If you have any questions after doing so, please be sure to ask as we'd love to help. 

Hope to see you around :wave:


----------



## starlina (Jan 6, 2016)

Cody said:


> Sorry this has happened to your bird. You will need to keep them separated or there is a chance that your female could do great harm to Birdie, maybe even kill him, especially since he has lost the use of his leg and cannot get around normally. In my opinion just saying it's neurological is an incomplete answer and I would want further investigation. This may not be the case with Birdie but it is not uncommon for a tumor to be the cause of lameness because the tumor presses on the nerves to the leg and foot. How is Birdie
> otherwise, is he eating well?


My little guy is eating, bathing, and singing. He climbs all over. He's very alert. His biggest thing is to try to get back in which ever cage she is in. It isn't possible, but he's single minded in his task. It worries me, because it's like he is driven.

The vet said that due to his age, he's almost ten, he wasn't sure any surgery was possible. He took several xrays, no broken bones, nothing out of the ordinary.



FaeryBee said:


> *Hi! :welcome: to Talk Budgies
> 
> I'm very sorry about Birdie's problem.
> You are definitely going to have to keep Birdie and Tulip separated permanently.
> ...


Thank you for taking the time to include all the links. I'll start reading on my lunch break.

The vet said he's seen it alot over the years. It's the way the foot curled. He said Birdie might come out of it on his own. Otherwise, the foot will remain useless. He took a lot of xrays and showed the pictures to me, explaining things as he went. Birdie is eating his vegies and fruits, taking baths in his water ladden spinach. He acts like nothing is wrong, except for his insane need to get back in with Tulip.

I've ordered a new cage for him off of Amazon.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I'm glad you've ordered a new cage for Birdie.
Putting him in a separate room away from Tulip should help a lot.*


----------

